# Ray Dionaldo's Kerambit Video



## Phil Elmore (Mar 17, 2003)

I've recently completed a review of Ray Dionaldo's "Kerambit: Blade of Death" video.  This relatively brief tape is a great introduction to the kerambit (which seems to be very popular these days), and Ray is a pleasure to watch on the video.

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/kerambit.htm


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks, this is a very informative review! I've heard many (and only) good things about Mr. Dionaldo.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 18, 2003)

Good write-up Sharp Phil.  Palisut informed me at the last FCS gathering that he should be coming out with a DVD version soon, but don't let that stop you from buying the VHS!  Palisut, have you thought of packaging one of Ray's training kerambits with the video and selling it a special "package" price...starter kit type thing?  Just a little marketing suggestion!

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for the info.  Actually I have sold some sets like that.  Its hard to provide a package like that because Ray sells the Kerambits as fast as he can make them (actually there is a waiting list).

Palusut


----------

